# Buy a car and drive back to Europe



## Winerizi (5 mo ago)

Dear All, 

I am from Switzerland and would like to buy a specific car (sold only in the US, Canada and the Middle East). My plan is to buy the car in the UAE and do a roadtrip in Europe. As I am already used to this kind of trip, I know what I will need once I get the car. 

But the problem is how to buy the car and register it in UAE and then export it by road to Europe.

If someone has a trick ... 

thank you for your help.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Normally you would need to have a UAE visa to register a car in Dubai.
Then you would be able to get insurance on the vehicle for use in the UAE and by paying extra other countries.
This would be for driving the car out of the UAE.
The other thing to consider is the visas you would require for the countries that you intend to drive through on your way to Europe.
The other option is simply to purchase a vehicle and ship it direct - without driving it.
Cheers
Steve


----------

